# Absolute Worst Foods to avoid?



## Tilt

Hi everyone,
First, I'm very glad to have stumbled upon this forum, recently been diagnosed with Chrons and it sucks essentially. I've been reading and looking at certain diets and such, and things like gluten free seem like the could be interesting, but to actually try it is quite a very very big commitment for a college student who can't really tailor every meal at the moment. I've tried searching for things like "foods that contain the most gluten" but every search would just yield one of those big lists listing a billion things I can't try. So instead of rambling, I'll just say what Im asking! What are some specific things that really bother you (regardless of if gluten or not)? What foods are particularly high in gluten? I know that of course the best method is to go all out, but I'm hoping that if I can eliminate some key things and see results, then I'll be inspired to go the whole way. So give me your worst of your worst please :mario2: 
Cori


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Each person is different, so you're essentially going by trial and error. Try to maintain a sensible diet (probably a good idea anyways).

A really good starting point suggested on this forum is to compile a food diary, keeping track of what you eat and how your body reacts.

You mention that you're a college student. Are you able to prepare your own meals? If not, I would think most post-secondary institutions of any size would have healthy menu items.

EDIT: Many colleges also employ nutritionists as part of their Health Services staff. I would check into that.

Good luck.


----------



## teeny5

Beef really upsets me.  I agree a food diary would be the best way to start.  I don't think gluten affects me only high fiber foods, greasy foods, spicy foods, and beef.  Oh and sometimes lettuce makes me run for a bathroom.


----------



## My Butt Hurts

Hi and welcome!
No-nos for me are popcorn, beans, apple cider, onions, and spicy things.
I am not avoiding gluten at all, I'm following a low residue diet (google it) it's not too hard to follow and will probably be easy for a college student to follow.  No idea if it's working though.  Seems to be somewhat.
Also, sugar is supposed to cause inflammation, so limit that.  Artificial sweeteners can upset your belly too.  Alcohol usually gives us Crohnies a mad belly as well  Not good news for many college kids, but...


----------



## num1habsfan

Welcome to the forum! 

Lets see, most gluten..you're right, there is a zillion things that contain it (trust me, I would know!!) but the worst of the worst is anything baked. Bread, donuts, pasta, etc. Very very high gluten content. Let me put it this way -- when you are allergic to it, it tastes rotten. And for a couple of colonoscopies/endoscopies I had to eat gluten. It was definitely bread that tasted the worst...

I also have cut out the beef as much as possible, and reduced my sugar intake. I am already dairy free too so I'm not sure if it would have made a difference.


----------



## lovetotravel

Hi and welcome, 
As you have already heard it is trial and error and we are all different. I find that greasy food, high fibre foods (when in flare up . .  so I end up eating white rice and white bread) sugary things, coffee, alcohol (sorry) too much dairy ( I eat cheese and yogurt, but ice cream or a glass of milk  once in a while), processed food, acidic foods like OJ or too many tomatoes ( I do eat them just am careful and green peppers. Spicy is not great but I do it once in a while.

the good old saying everything in moderation helps . . .once you know your real trouble foods avoid them but if you love them then once in a while if things are going well is ok.

I am vegetarian and have been forever but it was interesting to hear about the beef.

I have tried lots of things (specific carbohydrate diet, low fibre diet etc) and now avoid the things that cause problems, you have to pay close attention to your body and keep a diary. Try to give yourself a few days break before adding somthing else so you can be sure exactly what is causing your problem.

Good luck


----------



## aquagirl900

For me, wheats and glutens are fine..I eat tons of pasta and sketti, lasagna, etc...what bothers me is anything that is high fat...I have to stick with ground round or sirloin or ground turkey...try low fat sour cream and cheeses and margarines, etc...skim milk is ok...lowfat ice cream...certain veggies are horrible (corn!) and some fruits...but I'm not a big fruit and veggie eater anyways...but for me (mostly because of my resection) my doc said to avoid the fats


----------



## My Tummy Hurts

I noticed that anything deep fried, greasy or just oily is really bad and gives me instant pain. Also salad/lettuce, and anything super fibrous. Oddly enough I do well with popcorn and dairy so go figure, its really true that its different for everyone. I keep a food diary and that really helps to write down not only what you eat but how you feel after eating it and any resulting flares or symptoms, it helps you eliminate problem foods. When I am flaring I love me some white bread and pasta type stuff, that seems to be easiest on my tummy despite the gluten content.


----------



## brettruben

Yes 100% right.every one should avoid junk food as long as take little food more number of time.then you can digest easily.fat won't increase any more.


----------



## monroe

Hi,

I have been recently diagnosed also.  Keep the food diary, its a huge help.  I would keep away from fried/greasy foods, they kill my stomach and plus that type of food isn't healthy at all.  Gluten doesn't sit well with me at all, so I tried to stop eating it all together.  

The best advice I've gotten is to start with simple foods and progress to things you used to love, and right down what you can handle and what you can't.

Good luck


----------



## ladyB

If it leads you to the potty, leave it in the potty
I try to avoid any thing that does this to me


----------



## Indy

I just avoid milk, pepper and too much curry ~ spicy foods. That's all...I use soy milk as a substitute for cow's milk.


----------



## Kittee

Soy Milk is my savior.

Fiber doesn't bother me neither does gluten.
Diary and currently (it changes!) peanuts tear me UP!
Of course I'm in a cycle right now where EVERYTHING makes me nauseous.


----------



## mikeinmaine

I was recently diagnosed too.  So far I've figured that I definitely can't drink coffee which I used to enjoy by the bucketfull.  I also have to watch my portion sizes more carefully.  If I eat too much of anything I'll feel terrible.  I'm trying the gluten free thing too and it's a major pain and very expensive.  Dairy has always been problematic for me- even pre-Crohn's.


----------



## fenway1971

I'm going through worst flare since diagnosis in 2003.  I can say the following don't work:

1.  Fried foods (I avoid them completely).
2.  Coffee, especially iced coffee (I do my best to avoid - inevitably I end up having a cup a and then regret it).
3.  Lettuce/Spinach - I just can't seem to digest it well.
4.  Nuts - Ok with peanut or almond butter.  Ok with the occasional nuts on a salad but only once a week or everyother week.
5.  Popcorn (I avoid it)
6.  Beer (I avoid it)
7.  Cheese (except fresh mozarella which seems fine)

There are other foods which I'm only now starting to figure out are bad for me.


----------



## foodfoodfood

My flare-causers happen to be things I never ate alot of anyway...

1) pizza
2) chocolate
3) processed things like hot dogs, and similar deli/sandwhich meats

well, at least the list isnt too long. 

::edit:: oh, I also avoid spicy foods cause it makes my Bum feel unpleasant when I go to the bathroom.


----------



## MINI Cooper

*Flarey Foods*

Guess I will add mine:

 1. SCHINTZEL (sorry Jed, can't do it- it's my WORST enemy!)
 2. Fried foods in general
 3. Spicy foods in general
 4. Most foods from 'take-out' (for the Americans) 
     or 'take-away' (for the Brits) restaurants.  
 5. Fiberous veggies. Oh how I do regret that carrot stick craving later....


----------



## twob

My son has just been diagnosed as well. he had an Igg food panel test and eliminated everything that came back a 3 or above. Which is beef, pork, corn, dairy, bananas and wheat. Once he calms down and is feeling better, we will reintroduce one catgory at a time back into his diet to see what happens. Thankfully he is feeling better now and we are hoping to be able to introduce grass fed beef shortly.  The sensativity to beef is probably from the corn, beef is corn fed the last few months to add hundreds of pounds before being sold and slaughtered.
So, you might try getting an Igg food panel test and start with that. It has been hard, but he is much healthier.


----------



## robbo87

i've been recently diagnosed aswell and im struggling to figure out what makes me feel ill. i know that cheese isn't good for me at all, but i eat quite a few sandwiches with processed meats and that doesnt really seem to affect me. ive even had a chinese style buffet the other day and that didn't seem to affect me to badly either. Not really sure about milk because ive only been having it on cereal in small amounts upto now.

as for the gluten thing, i don't even know what gluten is! lol let alone why it can affect crohns

i,ve been thinking about doing a food diary but im just not sure of how to go about it really.


----------



## Amanda1987

Hi I have only just joined today and stumbled upon the recently posted items.  I have never really needed to avoid particular food groups, its certain foods for me, such as curries (obvious reasons), oranges (anything citrisy) and for some peculiar reason....onions!!! everything else seems OK for me, including dairy products etc...


----------



## Bonzo

I've still not figured out exactly what causes me problems, there are a few things I avoid though.  

I stay away from processed foods as far as possible.  Spicy foods also cause me problems which is extremely annoying because I really like some of them.  Concentrated fruit juices - I may as well drink sulphuric acid - they're poison!

I do eat the occasional take away, but generally stick to a low fat diet.  I can go out drinking and as long as I stick to lager I'm usually fine - alcopops do me favours whatsoever.  

I generally have baked beans or toast or grapefruit or eggs (or any combination) for breakfast depending on how hungry I'm feeling.  I'll eat a tuna salad for lunch; then have something like meat, baked potato and veg, or pasta bolognaise or a casserole for tea.  If I get hungry between meals I snack on bananas and apples (trying to avoid the temptation of McCoys, carrot cakes and flapjacks!)

I went through phases where I thought citrus fruits, prawns or mayonaise were triggers, but I've periodically reintroduced these into my diet without any problems.  It's risky, but when you fancy something you sometimes just have to eat it and see what happens!


----------



## cheeky

Pen said:
			
		

> HI there, and welcome to the forum!  I have been on a gluten free diet, and it is not the gluten you are trying to avoid it is wheat that is the culprit.  People with Crohn's also  have to avoid heavy foods and gluten is heavy, especially if you narrowed.  Milk is a major no no, or dairy in general.  Most old cheddar cheese is ok, but not for all people.  Wheat and milk irritate the gut, they are the worst.  However everyone is different, and being a student hard. Also avoid processed foods, very hard to do that in College.  Hang in there.



oh crap, i've had all those things today... whole wheat, milk and cheese... but i feel fine.  guess it's the prednisone. 

i've been eating almost anything while on this medication, and have felt fine...aside from occasional mild bloating when i overeat. 


it's so frustrating how everyone is different and i still don't know what the real culprits are in my diet... well other than chinese food... that's the only food i know that has put me in the hospital and has caused me the most severe reactions.  

also, seems like for me, it's more about quantity... for instance, if i were to eat a lot of sweets, that will give me cramps.... at the moment, i'm avoiding heavily fried foods, junk food (e.g. chocolate, chips etc) - though i did cheat and have a few chocolate chip cookies and was fine, i keep veggies to small amounts and i avoid spicy foods.  

so far so good.   but i wonder how it'll be after i finish prednisone.


----------



## chuckmanley83

It seems like everything is processed anymore...it's tough to cut out.


----------



## Mark33180

one of the things that have killed me and i believe help put me in the hospital last january was Candied Pecans.  I don't know if it was the pecans or the coating that was on it,  but it really caused me problems.  My best advice for someone that just got diagnosed is to make a food diary, put time when you ate and what you ate, then what time you went to the bathroom and the result, ie the big D, loose stool, bleeding, normal stool... just keep it going for a month or two and show it to your doctor and he/she can help you figure out what is causing you the most trouble.


----------



## daisy_dueller

I have been following a low-residue diet as well...it seems to work for the most part...but as for foods that I absolutely cannot have...here goes:

-Milk (cheeses seem to be fine)
-Whole grains (anything whole grain)
-beef
-pork
-eggs (BAAAAAD!)
-nuts and seeds (very bad)
-leafy greens (iceburg lettuce seems to be ok)
-any type of peeling whatsoever (apple peels, peppers, etc)
-onions
-garlic (Big fat  )
-deep fried foods (not too bad...just can't have too much - I love chicken fingers!)

So far...that's what I've figured out...I'm sure there are other things that trigger me, but I just haven't figured them out yet


----------



## Mrclayto

Hello! I  have been diagnosed for  a while now, but have been sick all my life with digestive woes...
As far as a list is concerned...I agree with the above. It will be trial and error for you...
What works for you and what does not!
For example, Milk products/Dairy are my staple...I drink milk (ALL ORGANIC) and yogurt, ice creams... (ORGANIC ORGANIC ORGANIC)
Beef is tough for me...pork is worse.
I can eat chicken...
cooked veggies don't bother me...
the worst thing ever for me is Carbonation!!! Nuts are rough...
and the list goes on.
I am sure the others would agree, -One time you may eat something and have no problem, and the next time you eat it...its to the hospital.
 I would encourage you to read "the Maker's Diet" by Jordan Rubin. I don't follow it strictly, but  it has some great insight on foods and what they do etc.\
(Jordan Rubin also has Crohn's)


----------



## Mark33180

Mrclayto, what kind of beef and pork are you having trouble with? is it mostly general cuts of beef? NY strip, ribeye, t-bone, roast, skirt steak?  when i was on a low residue diet it stated tender cuts of beef or pork... in otherwords the tenderloins.  Yes they are a little bit more expensive but have the least ammount of connective tissue, fats and silver skin (which does not cook off or cannot be digested)..  i know you can get pork tenderloins from most supermarkets as well as beef tenderloins.  Just wondered if you have tried those or not.  As far as Jordan Rubin's book goes... it does have alot of good insight into some food however it must be taken into account his beliefs as well, which is one reason he doesn't suggest eating pork or beef.  I don't remember exactly his beliefs but i do remember having that pointed out to me by my gasto doc.


----------



## John D

*New member but same old problem*

Well I have had crohns for about 8 years now and still have no idea what causes my problem. I already had a resection and 14 strictures looped and it hasnt been two years and i go in monday for the same operation! Im just hoping an all natural low fat high protein diet works with NO processed foods,candy and anything with dies and high fructose corn syrup! I have pretty much given up on life and cant find a way to avoid this pain! Hopefully this forum will help me find a way to help myself and a way to help others!


----------



## John D

also i read rubins book and took primal defense for years and it help only for a short time! I had faith in his book and work but believe he is out more to make money than to help people anymore!


----------



## scl

I was only diagnosed recently, but have suffered from chronic diarrhea for 30 years. During that time, I slowly eliminated items from my diet that made the diarrhea worse. I've never eaten junk or fast food.  Here are foods I have eliminated:

Popcorn (like an intestinal roto-rooter for me)
Lettuce (just can't digest it)
Green bell peppers
Ice cream (so sad since it tastes so good)
Sugar (honey agrees with me)
Alcohol (like pouring gasoline on a bonfire)
Raw vegetables
Beans
Whole nuts (almond flour doesn't bother me)
Caffeinated coffee
Milk (never liked it or drank it as a kid and only have a bit in coffee now)


----------



## Mountaingem

Worst of the worst for me: Alcohol, curry, chili verde, spare ribs, any kind of nuts, high fiber breads, whole wheat anything, Grape Nuts, anything deep fried.


----------



## lizzy16

I'm also newly diagnosed but have been having symptoms for over a year - my worst triggers are cow's milk, coffee, ice cream, heavy cream, raw vegies, lentils and beans, wholegrain bread, nuts and seeds and curries. I had both a small scoop of ice cream and a soy milk latte last week and boy, did I pay both times. Well now they're in my "Definitely unsafe" list. 

I also find foods high in sugars or fat can cause problems as well as overeating in general - I now have a food diary and a list of foods in four categories (safe, mostly safe, potentially unsafe and definitely unsafe) and am adding to it as I go along - it can be tricky as you can be fine with a particular food on one occasion and then it can cause you trouble the next time! 

I've always been a foodie with a particularly sweet tooth, I'm really big on going out to dinner and cooking and just comfort eating in general so it's been really hard to deal with the diet changes - food is now both my "best friend" and my worst enemy! I was a bit stubborn (or just stupid) in the beginning and continued to eat the foods that were bad for me just because they tasted good, and made me feel "normal". But it's really not worth the pain and the damage to my body. It's a learning process I guess and overcoming the food issues is a big part of having crohn's for me.


----------



## martinmalone

hi, just tried to see your blog, but need to be invited, sorry to be rude, still learning my way around, thanks martin


Kittee said:


> Soy Milk is my savior.
> 
> Fiber doesn't bother me neither does gluten.
> Diary and currently (it changes!) peanuts tear me UP!
> Of course I'm in a cycle right now where EVERYTHING makes me nauseous.


----------



## NikiB

Popcorn and bacon are my worst enemies. Popcorn is an absolute no no. Sometimes if I  can't say no to bacon I make sure to chew it really well and then it's ok.


----------



## funnybunny

I can barely eat anything any more, but the absolute worst foods?

Corn (the human body can't digest it, and it damages the intestines for people with Crohn's)
Dairy products (milk, cheese, cream)
Mushrooms (they are a fungus after all haha)
Caffeine of any kind, even small amounts.
Large amounts of sugar.
Chocolate (even dairy free, it must be the cocoa bean)
Spicy foods, obviously. 
Peanuts (they rot in the stomach and destroy good bacteria) 
Potatoes... just too much starch. Crohn's patients have trouble with carbs don't they?
Yeast/Gluten....basically BREAD. Any kind of bread. I've tried all the alternatives and nothing works. 

In short, I would advise staying caffeine/gluten/dairy free. 

Rice is okay in small amounts, but it's still a carb so be careful.
I've been told that raw vegetables are not advised, so only have cooked vegetables, and avoid the more sulphurus ones like Broccolli.

Also, egg yolk is high in sulphur so avoid that.


----------



## gj64

whole wheat and its derivatives
vegetables
alcoholic drinks


----------



## Higbonzo

Raw Broccoli !!!


----------



## Sunione

Gluten..GF 3 years and counting
Coffee and regular tea
POPCORN
Raw vegetables except sprouts
Carbonated drinks
Beer( even GF), alcohol, wine
Spicey 
Whole grains
Fatty foods
Cottage cheese and yogurt
Ensure/Boost
Citrusutahere:utahere:


----------



## AMcG

Just joined this site - its brilliant. Can I just ask.........if you can't eat chocolate/biscuit etc do you have any suggestions to have with a cup of tea! I use to be great for eating fruit..now I am having tea and chocolate and I know it's not agreeing with me.
One more thing (I am new to all this) those who have citrus..............would you get destroyed with spots all over your body? They could last up to 4 hours? Little tiny spots but lots of them


----------



## Lizzie

I'm OK with gluten, so I would have cream crackers with banana as a little treat (only fruit I can eat) with a cup of tea, as chocolate and biscuits don't agree with me either.  Once in a while I seem to get away with a couple of chocolate coated rice cakes, as there is so little chocolate on them and the rice cakes are very bland, but it is only very occasional.


----------



## ronroush7

AMcG said:


> Just joined this site - its brilliant. Can I just ask.........if you can't eat chocolate/biscuit etc do you have any suggestions to have with a cup of tea! I use to be great for eating fruit..now I am having tea and chocolate and I know it's not agreeing with me.
> One more thing (I am new to all this) those who have citrus..............would you get destroyed with spots all over your body? They could last up to 4 hours? Little tiny spots but lots of them


Could you try caffeine free tea and a cookie?


----------



## Aydmen

I thought dark chocolate (90%) was fine, but today I had a square and nooooope.


----------



## cdnrose

I can't tolerate onions but absolutely love them. I only avoid them in the form of onion rings (battered and deep fried) as they seem to cause the most issues. I also have issues with chinese food (not sure if it is the sauce, veggies or spices?), most deli meats, ice cream  and there doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason on other foods. Sometimes they bother me and sometimes they don't.  Potatoes though are my safe food. If I'm having a bad stomach day, I will have a baked potato and it sits just fine.


----------



## ronroush7

cdnrose said:


> I can't tolerate onions but absolutely love them. I only avoid them in the form of onion rings (battered and deep fried) as they seem to cause the most issues. I also have issues with chinese food (not sure if it is the sauce, veggies or spices?), most deli meats, ice cream  and there doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason on other foods. Sometimes they bother me and sometimes they don't.  Potatoes though are my safe food. If I'm having a bad stomach day, I will have a baked potato and it sits just fine.


Sorry you are having such a bad stomach day.


----------



## Ejay66

Recently joined,   I find onions really bad,  greasy foods, spicy foods, brown bread and pastry all no go's.  Oh nuts are bad for me aswell.  Remember when trying to work out what isn't good for you choose one food type at a time so you are sure which one is starting the running trips to the bathroom.  You soon get to know what to avoid.


----------



## ronroush7

cdnrose said:


> I can't tolerate onions but absolutely love them. I only avoid them in the form of onion rings (battered and deep fried) as they seem to cause the most issues. I also have issues with chinese food (not sure if it is the sauce, veggies or spices?), most deli meats, ice cream  and there doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason on other foods. Sometimes they bother me and sometimes they don't.  Potatoes though are my safe food. If I'm having a bad stomach day, I will have a baked potato and it sits just fine.


Have you tried ice cream made from almond, cashew or coconut milk?


----------



## AMcG

I had a chicken & Feta pie the other day, thought I was great as it was homemade! OMG I WILL NEVER EAT PASTRY AGAIN....never.........


----------

